# Mark Cavendish BOY RACER



## yenrod (5 Jan 2010)

If anyone wants this they can have it for the price of the postage...


----------



## yenrod (5 Jan 2010)

If anyone wants this they can have it for the price of the postage...


----------



## Trevvy (5 Jan 2010)

I'd like it if it's still available please!


----------



## Trevvy (5 Jan 2010)

I'd like it if it's still available please!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2010)

i wouldnt mind a read either


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2010)

i wouldnt mind a read either


----------



## eldudino (5 Jan 2010)

If this is a raffle, put me in the hat!


----------



## eldudino (5 Jan 2010)

If this is a raffle, put me in the hat!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

Et moi!



Is it a book?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

Et moi!



Is it a book?


----------



## yenrod (5 Jan 2010)

If Trevvy doesn't THEN whomever else can have it...as I thought someone would PM me...thats fair, heh!


----------



## jasonmccullum (8 Jan 2010)

count me in please


----------



## JiMBR (8 Jan 2010)

me too please


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2010)

?

me too, what the hell

somone wake the yenrod up


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2010)

Tynan said:


> ?
> 
> me too, what the hell
> 
> somone wake the yenrod up



He's flounced! Come back Yenners!


----------



## Tynan (31 Jan 2010)

I get the distinct impression that yenrod sleeps for three weeks solid every month and rides for almost all of the remaining time


----------

